# Amazing Restaurant Inspections



## Blue Tick (Feb 28, 2008)

Brace yourself... 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGuAQS5eFs8&feature=related]YouTube - Amazing Restaurant Inspections[/ame]


----------



## Herald (Feb 28, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 28, 2008)

Gee, thanks guys. It's 11:31 here - lunch in 29 minutes.

I'm just not so hungry any more.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 28, 2008)

To bad they were only reenactments. Bummer.

Yes!!! I score a perfect 100 on my last health inspection!! Y'all come an eat at my place. (For real too, I'm the General Mgr. and Chef)


----------



## Zenas (Feb 28, 2008)

I wait tables at a Thai restaraunt on occasion. Pretty clean place. *shrug*


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Yummy!


----------



## Zenas (Feb 29, 2008)

It is really good food. I love working there, when I'm able. After a hard night, sometimes the boss will give us a free Yeungling (or however you spell it). Excellent beer.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 29, 2008)

Incidentally, if you want to know of a restaurant chain with very high standards for cleanliness you can't do better than In n' Out Burger. They treat and train their employees very well.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 29, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


 


G R O S S

and we're concerned about lemons?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 29, 2008)

Zenas said:


> It is really good food. I love working there, when I'm able. After a hard night, sometimes the boss will give us a free Yeungling (or however you spell it). Excellent beer.



Pennsylvania 

My home state makes a fine brew.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 29, 2008)

As a former cook at Whole Foods Market, I can attest to the stringency and frequency of health inspections. They are very stringent about sanetizer water in buckets with washcloths in every workspace. I believe they even pay a company to monitor the sanitation of each Whole Foods Market location.

I think the worst things I have seen had less to do with rodents, roaches, or maggots. I believe the worst things were observing co-workers who: wouldnt wash hands, would come to work ill and work around food, had chef coats that would be heavily soiled and would make contact with food in a mixing bowl while leaning over it. 

All in all, depsite what I noted, my own experience was that it was safer to eat at a place like WFM (Where I worked) than most other places where food is served.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 29, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> BaptistInCrisis said:
> 
> 
> > ewwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ...



Oh man! I just watched a little bit of that video and I am going to think twice about ever having lemon with my water while dining out! (my wife is going to freak out).


----------

